# Ht: home stretch... Yeah, Right!!



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am trying to decide on wall colors. I have just finished painting screen wall and ceiling flat black and am pleased with the results. I know a lot of this is going to be personal preference but if you have any advice recommendations on colors it would be greatly appreciated!
Right now I am leaning towards burgundy, darker blue, or a dark khaki/tan color. Obviously all would be in Flat. Is there any particular reason not to go with one of those colors?

I have an Epson 720 on 106in. screen.The room will be totally light controlled, with potlights in the back on dimmers when needed.


Thanks for any help


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Burgandy is very popular and looks very nice. The only issues with that and the blue is that any reflections are going to unequally skew the picture color balance slighty toward that one primary color. That's why a neutral grey is optimum though a bit boring for some. If it's a very deep burgandy or a very dark blue, it likely won't be a big issue.

Bryan


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I painted ours dark royal blue an we love it. Just a quick thought on the flat paint, we used it and by the time I installed all the traps there were finger smudges in a few spots so I tried to wipe them off, NOT! Even though we purchased the high quality Behr (cleanable flat) the only thing I could do was make it worse, the carpet installers didn't help either. I repainted with eggshell with the same color and the reflection off the walls is the same as the flat. I said all that to say, I recommend the eggshell because you can wipe it down if you have to.

Lake Martin Theater


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I choose burgundy....

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-construction/22601-monkeyboy-ht-build-2.html

been really happy with it. Word to the wise though, burgundy and other dark paints have (or they should have) lots of pigment in them. Spend the money to buy GOOD paint. i.e. not the stuff you buy at the big box stores. You will be much happier in the long run. only took me two coats to get nice even coverage (I sprayed mine)


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Burgundy or Forest Green (that's what I have) or Brown or Blue. Doesn't really matter. Also depends on your seating, carpet, and any other design elements.

As someone else mentioned, do not use flat. Use eggshell.

And get it from Sherwin Williams. If you have to buy at HD, avoid Behr and get Glidden. Behr is the Bose of the paint world.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Behr is the Bose of the paint world.


FINALLY someone speaks the truth about Behr paint. That stuff is aweful. Its like water colors it has soo little pigment.


----------



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

OOps too late! Used Behr yesterday and this a.m. Painted the walls blue, really happy with the results! I used the primer/paint in one and the results seem pretty good to me. I primed the new drywall last week and it took 2 coats of blue to cover.
I am going to post pics later in the week.

Oh yeah, my Berklines (thx Roman) showed up this a.m. I am once again motivated:T


----------

